# FR: C'est difficile à répondre [sic]



## Yoghurt ho

Bonjour à tous!

in the classe, our prof said that "C'est difficile à répondre" was a classic erreur. but it's written in the schoolbook.

Should it be "Il est difficile de repondre." ?
Cause "répondre" should be followed by COI ? Not a COD ?

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Oddmania

I think it should be _C'est difficile de répondre (à ça)_ 

_Répondre_, or _répondre à quelque chose_ _(= à ça)_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Either _C'est difficile *à* dire_, or _C'est/Il est difficile *de* répondre_ as suggested by Oddmania.

See also:
FR:  difficile à/de savoir
FR:  difficile de / difficile à
FR:  facile à / facile de


----------



## LV4-26

Yoghurt ho said:


> [...]
> Cause "répondre" should be followed by COI ? Not a COD ?


Yes, that's precisely why.
On répond toujours *à* quelque chose ou *à* quelqu'un.

The only way to make for the "_à_" while keeping strictly the same kind of construction would be to say
_C'est difficile à *y* répondre_
But no one ever says that; it sounds terribly weird.

The alternatives offered by Maitre Capello and Oddmania, though using a slightly different construction, are perfectly fine and appropriate.


----------



## quinoa

I would never say such a thing : _C'est difficile à *y* répondre _but "C'est difficile d'y répondre".


----------



## Anna-chonger

C'est difficile *à* répondre.  
Ici, "ce" est la réponse même, le cod de "répondre". Comme dans "Il a répondu quoi ?"
Et c'est le même pour "C'est difficile à dire" où "ce" est le cod de "dire".

C'est difficile *d*'y répondre. Ici, "ce" est un pronom neutre, est "y répondre" est le vrai sujet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anna-chonger said:


> C'est difficile *à* répondre.


 Non, ça ne se dit pas en français.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ça ne se dit pas en français.


Ah bon ?! Alors comment on dit ?
_C'est difficile d'y répondre_ ?_ C'est difficile de répondre_ ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ça ne se dit pas en français.


Ben, je pensais comme toi, cher Maître, et en relisant le post qui propose "c'est difficile à répondre", et qui mentionne le COD (seule raison acceptable pour une telle construction) j'ai réfléchi, et j'adhère:

- Il m'a demandé s'il était bien habillé, qu'en penses-tu ?
- Tu devrais lui dire que son short est trop petit 
- C'est difficile à répondre à un obèse !

Pas très courant je le concède, mais inattaquable du point de vue de la grammaire, puisque le "C'" ici est le COD de répondre.
Si on utilise "dire" au lieu de "répondre", c'est limpide !

Il n'en reste pas moins que les constructions proposées (1/ C'est difficile d'y répondre , 2/C'est difficile de répondre ) sont préférables, mais finalement adaptées à un autre usage, puisque le complément est alors la question (sous-entendue dans 2), et pas la réponse !


----------



## LV4-26

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Ben, je pensais comme toi, cher Maître, et en relisant le post qui propose "c'est difficile à répondre", et qui mentionne le COD (seule raison acceptable pour une telle construction) j'ai réfléchi, et j'adhère:
> 
> - Il m'a demandé s'il était bien habillé, qu'en penses-tu ?
> - Tu devrais lui dire que son short est trop petit
> - C'est difficile à répondre à un obèse !
> 
> Pas très courant je le concède, mais inattaquable du point de vue de la grammaire, puisque le "C'" ici est le COD de répondre.
> Si on utilise "dire" au lieu de "répondre", c'est limpide !
> 
> Il n'en reste pas moins que les constructions proposées (1/ C'est difficile d'y répondre , 2/C'est difficile de répondre ) sont préférables, mais finalement adaptées à un autre usage, puisque le complément est alors la question (sous-entendue dans 2), et pas la réponse !



Il me semble que, dans l'exemple sur lequel vous vous appuyez, le référent de _c'_ n'est pas le même que dans la phrase à l'étude. 
La signification de votre exemple est "cette *réponse* est difficile à donner"
Dans la phrase initiale, le sens le plus vraisemblable semble être "il est difficile d'apporter une réponse à cette *question*"

Je corrigerais donc peut-être le commentaire de MC de la manière suivante : cela ne se dit pas pour traduire cette idée.

Maintenant, dans une perspective purement descriptive, il ne serait pas exact de dire que cette formulation n'existe pas, même dans ce sens. Elle est bel et bien utilisée dans le parler populaire. Elle est, selon moi, à mettre dans la même catégorie que "ce que j'ai besoin..." et "ce que j'ai peur.....".....qu'il m'arrive de dire.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

LV4-26 said:


> Il me semble que, dans l'exemple sur lequel vous vous appuyez, le référent de c' n'est pas le même que dans la phrase à l'étude.
> La signification de votre exemple est "cette réponse est difficile à donner"


Oui, c'est exactement le sens du dernier paragraphe de mon post précédent.



LV4-26 said:


> Dans la phrase initiale, le sens le plus vraisemblable semble être "il est difficile d'apporter une réponse à cette *question*"


L'appréciation du "vraisemblable" est manifestement une question... d'appréciation !
Il me semblait toutefois utile d'explorer les possibilités offertes par la formulation rapportée, plutôt que de la rejeter.



LV4-26 said:


> Je corrigerais donc peut-être le commentaire de MC de la manière suivante : cela ne se dit pas pour traduire cette idée.


Tout à fait, mais j'ajouterais pour traduire cette idée* que je crois deviner*.



LV4-26 said:


> Elle est, selon moi, à mettre dans la même catégorie que "ce que j'ai besoin..." et "ce que j'ai peur....."


Je ne puis vous rejoindre sur ce point: les exemples que vous fournissez sont des infractions grammaticales caractérisées ! alors que l'utilisation d'un COD après répondre est, jusqu'à plus ample informé, tout à fait légale.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Pas très courant je le concède, mais inattaquable du point de vue de la grammaire, puisque le "C'" ici est le COD de répondre.


Oui, pardon, je me suis mal exprimé. Je voulais dire que, quoique  grammaticalement correcte, personne ne dirait cette phrase en français…  Enfin, la prononceriez-vous vraiment telle quelle? Moi en aucun cas.


----------



## LV4-26

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Je ne puis vous rejoindre sur ce point: les exemples que vous fournissez sont des infractions grammaticales caractérisées ! alors que l'utilisation d'un COD après répondre est, jusqu'à plus ample informé, tout à fait légale.


_C'est difficile à répondre,_ pour signifier _cette question est difficile à répondre__ _ me semble également une infraction caractérisée et de même nature que mes exemples : substitution d'une construction avec COD à une construction avec COI.

Je vous concède que le post initial de Yoghurt ne confirme pas explicitement mon interprétation de sa phrase ("il est difficile de répondre à cette question"). Naturellement, ce qui précède ne vaut que si je ne me suis pas trompé sur ce point.


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> _C'est difficile à répondre,_ pour signifier _cette question est difficile à répondre__ _ me semble également une infraction caractérisée et de même nature que mes exemples : substitution d'une construction avec COD à une construction avec COI.


Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## geostan

Yoghurt ho said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> in the classe, our prof said that "C'est difficile à répondre" was a classic erreur. but it's written in the schoolbook.
> 
> Should it be "Il est difficile de repondre." ?
> Cause "répondre" should be followed by COI ? Not a COD ?



First, text books are not always correct. Secondly, when using *à* in this construction, the infinitive refers to a preceding noun or pronoun. The original sentence would be correct if it could be replaced by _Il est difficile de r_é_pondre ça._ Now _ça_ might stand for a word such as _oui_ or _non_, in which the sentence now becomes grammatical. But if, as in most cases, the construction is_ Il est difficile de répondre *à* ça_, then the original sentence is not possible.


----------

